# Wie alt sind die Member von Celebboard?



## Muli (6 Aug. 2006)

Und wieder eine Umfage vom Muli!

Was mich nun mal interessieren würde ist der Altersdurchschnitt hier an Board!
Ich hoffe wir erreichen mit dieser Community eine Großzahl an Usern jeden Alters und um diesen Glauben für mich zu manifestieren würde ich einfach gerne mal wissen:


*Wie alt sind die User von www.celebboard.net* ???


Wie immer ... bitte fleissig mitmachen


----------



## Rainbow (6 Aug. 2006)

Ich bin 19. :thumbup:


----------



## teufel (6 Aug. 2006)

Bin (noch) 35 Jahre jung.


----------



## Diveflo (6 Aug. 2006)

Bin 19...naja fast schon 20


----------



## ayva (6 Aug. 2006)

bin noch 34 jahre jung


----------



## Muli (6 Aug. 2006)

Der Boss hatte als erstes abgestimmt! Und zwar ist er 24 zarte Lenze jung


----------



## Tiggerin (6 Aug. 2006)

Die Tiggerin ist 18 Jahre!!!!!

*grinz*


----------



## Hurra (6 Aug. 2006)

Dann liege ich mit meinen 22 Jahren ja noch gut im Rennen


----------



## illidan (6 Aug. 2006)

Hurra schrieb:


> Dann liege ich mit meinen 22 Jahren ja noch gut im Rennen



-Dito-

Bin auch junge 22.

btw deine Einstellung zu einigen Themen gefällt mir sehr gut! Wollt ich nur mal los werden. 

gruß zer0


----------



## ICETIGER (7 Aug. 2006)

Ich bin ein Anfang 30er, ich denke wie sehr viele hier drin


----------



## biancamueller83 (8 Aug. 2006)

bin noch 22 
werd im september 23


----------



## chrissi (8 Aug. 2006)

Ich bin 77 Jahre.......................................von der 100 entfernt!


----------



## Driver (8 Aug. 2006)

meiner einer ist 28 ... was sich ja auch bald wieder ändert


----------



## SANI6000 (9 Aug. 2006)

bin auch noch en junger spund frische 18


----------



## kosmik (9 Aug. 2006)

Noch 18, aber im Sep. 19


----------



## SubZero2000 (10 Aug. 2006)

Ich bin 28 , schon fast ein Oldie hier *g*


----------



## Mortuis (13 Aug. 2006)

Mein Biologischesalter ist gerade mal 19
Mein geistigesalter ist dem aber schon weit hinaus ;D


----------



## Antibus (13 Aug. 2006)

Bin 22 Jährchen jung.


----------



## data80 (13 Aug. 2006)

bin stolze 32 Jahre alt.


----------



## Galla (13 Aug. 2006)

ich bin 20 Jahre alt


----------



## Bad_Boy_76 (31 Aug. 2006)

:3dtears: Hab diesen Monat meinen 3er davor bekommen. :3dtears:


----------



## Olchin (31 Aug. 2006)

*Wow*

Bin ich mit 16 etwa der jüngste hier?! COOOL :thumbup:


----------



## michelangelo (1 Sep. 2006)

27 jahre sind seit meiner geburt vergangen


----------



## inde1052 (27 Dez. 2006)

der inde ist auch schon 36


----------



## AMUN (28 Dez. 2006)

Ich fühle mich wie 20…


----------



## freak123 (29 Dez. 2006)

ich bin attraktive,wunderschöne und natürlich begehrte 21


----------



## forsakenidentity (28 Jan. 2007)

18 Lenze.. und so schlecht schein ich damit ja nicht zu liegen.


----------



## rise (28 Jan. 2007)

26 Jährchen....nicht zu alt und nicht zu jung!


----------



## Fr33chen (30 Jan. 2007)

Mortuis schrieb:


> Mein Biologischesalter ist gerade mal 19
> Mein geistigesalter ist dem aber schon weit hinaus ;D



Tja, bei mir ist das anders:
Geistig wie ein 10-jähriger, Interessen wie 20-jähriger, Zeit wie ein 40-jähriger und körperlich wie 80-jähriger  

mfg


----------



## icks-Tina (31 Jan. 2007)

ich bin so um die 29 .......LOL...plus..minus....einpaar Jahre


----------



## Spezi30 (7 März 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Tja, bei mir ist das anders:
> Geistig wie ein 10-jähriger, Interessen wie 20-jähriger, Zeit wie ein 40-jähriger und körperlich wie 80-jähriger
> 
> mfg


bis auf das "geistig wie ein..." könnte das auch ähnlich auf mich zutreffen, vor allem mit den Interessen. ich bin, wie ihr unschwer erraten werdet, Anfang 30.


----------



## mark lutz (13 Juni 2007)

man da bin ich ja schon ein opa hier mit meinen 37 jahren aber bei mir sind es gefühlte 25 sage ich mal geistig wenigstens körperlich naja wie 49 so


----------



## AMUN (13 Juni 2007)

mark lutz schrieb:


> man da bin ich ja schon ein opa hier mit meinen 37 jahren aber bei mir sind es gefühlte 25 sage ich mal geistig wenigstens körperlich naja wie 49 so




*Du bist nicht allein *  

Man ist immer so jung wie man sich fühlt… und mal ehrlich, die Erfahrungen die ich in der zeit gemacht habe möchte ich nicht missen


----------



## dave (13 Juni 2007)

Gut das ich nicht so alt bin wie ich mich momentan fühle Meine 38 jahre sieht man mir eigentlich nicht an (ausser morgens,da sehe ich wie 83 aus!)


----------



## SirRob1987 (14 Juni 2007)

Hab gesehen hier sind welche UNTER 16... is das nicht ein Board AB 16? ^^

Naja, ist mir gerad mal aufgefallen ;-)


----------



## Fr33chen (14 Juni 2007)

SirRob1987 schrieb:


> Hab gesehen hier sind welche UNTER 16... is das nicht ein Board AB 16? ^^
> 
> Naja, ist mir gerad mal aufgefallen ;-)



FSK = Freie Selbst Kontrolle 

Also wer sich für Promis und deren Bilder interessiert, der dürfte sie auch sehen dürfen, denke ich.

Bei FSK18 ist das anders, da das schon eher keine "freie" Kontrolle ist, sondern wir dann ein entsprechendes überprüfungstool einführen müssten.

Aber grundsätzlich sind im Celebboard alle User jeden Alters willkommen, die ernsthaft an der Community teilnehmen!


----------



## adams22 (16 Juni 2007)

Immernoch 35... :dancing:


----------



## DJ_dorffame (18 Juni 2007)

I'm sweet 18.  

Die Statistik zeigt ja schon, dass das biologische Mittelfeld am meisten vertreten ist. Bin jung. ^^

bTw: FSK = Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle der Filmwirtschaft


----------



## kiLLeratE (29 Juni 2007)

Ich bin 20 und ja noch ein richtiger Jungspund in diesem Board


----------



## allo (2 Juli 2007)

33..............................................^^


----------



## icks-Tina (21 Juli 2007)

ist ? ...Hups...:skull:


----------



## TafKing (28 Juli 2007)

ich bin zwanzig, naja was solls, fühl mich noh wie 16 hehe


----------



## Light (29 Juli 2007)

Bin fast ganze 7 Jahre älter als mein Vorredner.


----------



## rise (29 Juli 2007)

<----genauso alt wie Light...fast 27^^


----------



## freak123 (30 Juli 2007)

alles so junge hüpper^^

da bin ich mit meinen gefühlten 100 jahren nach nem arbeitstag ja der älteste
und nach dem aufstehen mit meinen noch 21 Jahren aber leider der doch mit der jüngste

aber in ner woche habe ich mmmh, irgend so nen tag wo man älter wird (sorry werde langsam senil) und da werde ich 22, was habe ich vergessen


----------



## Enforcer (6 Aug. 2007)

Das war schlecht fürs Ego... hier muss man als 22jähriger auf 20-30 klicken...


----------



## Rammsteinfan (8 Aug. 2007)

Ich bin schöne 18 Jahre alt, da fängt das Leben meistens erst richtig an.


----------



## Karrel (10 Nov. 2009)

en jährchen älter als der rammsteinfan!

also doch noch einer der jüngsten!, bin ja glatt ein bisschen verwundert!


----------



## General (10 Nov. 2009)

Und ich bin nicht der Kolonnenopa auf dem Board


----------



## SabberOpi (10 Nov. 2009)

ich auch nicht


----------



## mrslexie (11 Nov. 2009)

26...


----------



## Crash (11 Nov. 2009)

Seit paar Tagen wieder ein Jahr älter...


----------



## neman64 (7 Dez. 2009)

Auf ein halbes Jahrundert fehlen mir noch 5.


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2009)

Weeeeiiiiiiit über 50.....


----------



## Rumpelmucke (27 Apr. 2011)

AMUN schrieb:


> *Du bist nicht allein *
> 
> Man ist immer so jung wie man sich fühlt… und mal ehrlich, die Erfahrungen die ich in der zeit gemacht habe möchte ich nicht missen



YouTube - MARTERIA - SEKUNDENSCHLAF (SEEED Remix) 

Man ist so alt, wie man eingeschätzt wird. Das ist das Entscheidende. Niemanden interessiert, wie alt oder jung man sich selbst fühlt. Und ich hätte sehr viele Erfahrungen der letzten 2-3 Jahrzehnte lieber nicht gemacht.


----------

